
A Micropayments Marketplace - mgdo
https://medium.com/@21/the-first-micropayments-marketplace-38c321127d12#.4az5jhduc
======
smaili
> Paypal famously got to scale by becoming the currency of choice for eBay
> buyers and sellers.

Slightly off topic but after seeing this statement, it triggered an old
question in my mind: would anyone happen to remember how payment-industry
companies like Paypal were able to scale so well when their model depends on
traditional ACID properties? I've never been in the payments field, but I've
always wondered how their backend structure differs from those of say Netflix
or Facebook, of which I'm more familiar with.

~~~
williamcotton
Transactional logs. It's like double-entry accounting. You build the state by
keeping each transaction and then processing them in order. You can obviously
cache at intervals. This allows for a full audit trail. Bitcoin is also a sum
of a complete series of transactions.

------
mirimir
This seems pretty useless, in that it requires particular hardware.

~~~
detaro
right now.

> _If you have a 21 Bitcoin Computer, you can explore the marketplace today at
> 21.co /mkt; if not, please go and sign up for our forthcoming free client at
> 21.co/free and you’ll be able to access it soon._

~~~
mirimir
OK, thanks.

------
z3t4
I would be very interested in a micro-payments marketplace though, I think
they need a better presentation, because I didn't understand. Do I need to
signup? Give them my bitcoins? What do my customers have to do to pay me?

------
doppenhe
Fantastic good job 21.co team. Just got a txt directly from 21.co computer

